# what is better?



## A+Town Angler (Oct 6, 2007)

*what is beter to kill pigeons, crows, and squirrels?*​
wrist rocket with marbles.5100.00%wrist rocket with split shots.00.00%


----------



## A+Town Angler (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah answer this pool please :sniper: :beer: uke: :evil:


----------

